# Boo ... lost ALL my acans/ Purigen renewal



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

Just got back from a 5-day Christmas vacation and found all of my acans dissolved. Before I left I had renewed my purigen following their instructions (very closely!) on the packaging. I had noticed an initial mild decline in my acans and leathers soon after replacing the purigen in the tank, but stupidly chalked it up to some stress from having changed some water. I was in a hurry to leave the apartment to beat traffic out of the city and couldn't monitor the tank for very long. After some google searches, it looks like acans (for some reason) are particularly sensitive to an residual bleach or chlorine left in the purigen after renewing.

So my advice to everyone - just spend $12 on new purigen and forget renewing it, especially if you have acans. I lost about $100 worth of coral  Also, don't make any big tank changes just prior to leaving the tank unwatched for a week.

The good thing is that everything else looks fine, including other LPS and softies.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh man that sucks! I recently had a loss but not like this.. I feel for ya.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2153756

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This ain't a cheap man's hobby.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with you.

Not only is bleach a dangerous chemical but for the price of a pre-packaged Seachem Purigen, it's not worth it.

You can get it from Angel Fins for just $9 tax included for the 100ml pre-bagged size and its good for up o a 100 gallon tank.

Just replace it when it gets dark brown or every six months.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28227_28245&products_id=869
--
Paul


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

To add to the above statements;

Never, ever do major changes before leaving the tank unattended. Clean filters a week before. 

If you can't monitor the effects, you are asking for trouble. 

Sucks for you loss. Add some carbon. Let the tank sit a week or two to settle down, and re cycle. Then you can start rebuilding.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

J_T said:


> If you can't monitor the effects, you are asking for trouble.


Agreed! Thanks for the input everyone. Things are looking much better now (minus the dead scans) so at least it wasn't a total crash.


----------

